# samsung 3D help



## swervy (Jun 30, 2011)

I own a samsung 2011 model UA32D6000 3D LED tv and a ps3 120GB console and a samsung full HD 3D blu-ray home theatre system. My connections are Ps3 HDMI to tv, PS3 optical to HTS, tv HDMI to HTS. I tried to play a Narnia DVD in 3D on my ps3 console 3D is compatable with all systems and 3D is turned on when I view my 2D movie in 3D I see the white witch on the right side of the screen aswell as the left side of the screen . Also when viewing a non moving picture like when a talking scene is on the peoples faces overlap the sides of the screen and also the front and background images. The white witchs face overlaped edmunds is this normal? Should I get HDMI 3D ready high speed cables and a samsung wirless LAN adapter to upgrade my firmware? Or should I watch a 3D blu ray movie? Please help thankyou.


----------



## petetheloft (Sep 4, 2011)

ive got the sony 3D i was told to watch 3D films so i have been out and bought a few which work well but if you still have trouble nip into the shop they should help


----------



## swervy (Jun 30, 2011)

Do I need 3D ready HDMI cables or will my HDMI cables that I already own be ok?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

swervy said:


> Do I need 3D ready HDMI cables or will my HDMI cables that I already own be ok?


You should use a high quality HDMI cable.

I use ONE OF THESE and it works fine. No reason to spend $$$.


----------



## swervy (Jun 30, 2011)

I am buying HDMI 3D READY High Speed cables 1.4.


----------

